# H.o. Monster Mania...



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, June 27th is the annual, once a year, North Coast H.O. Monster Truck night at *Broken Wheel Raceway*.
Sixteen, four wheel drive Monster Trucks are ready for action in the *15th annual Monster Mash, 14th annual Monster Madness*, and *Monster Mayhem XIV.* *THEN*, with the points race finished, the night will close out with the *CRUSH CUP XIV* All Star showdown, featuring the top eight trucks piloted by the night's race winners, points champion plus previous champions, winners, etc.
The past two years have had full fields of drivers with the "Young Guns" and the "Old Pros" evenly divided. Last year "Old Pro" _Joe Shega_ and "Young Gun" _Joel Pospisil _tied for the point championship with Joel also prevailing for the Crush Cup win. Both are expected to compete this year as well. 2008 point champion, _Trevor Distefano_ and brothers _Brady_ ('09 Monster Madness winner) and _Jake_ are traveling in from Utah for the competition. 2009 "Fast Timer" and Monster Mash winner, _Katie "B"_ is also expected to join the competition. Three time champion, two time Crush Cup winner,and all time event win leader _Lindsey Griffith_, is expected to make an appearance and two time Crush Cup winner, _Brendan Pospisil _who sits third on the all time winner list and holds the Broken Wheel track record since 2004 with a 5.69 pass is also planing to try and move up on the win list.

*.......NOTE.....TIMES ARE ONE HOUR LATER THAT NORMAL!.......*
Gates open at 6:00 PM with sign up and pill draw at 6:30
Entries for the first race will close at 6:45 and Racing will begin at 7:00.

*NOTE:*....as always for the outdoor Summer Season, please consider the weather!. Right now there is a 40% chance of scattered showers for Sunday (could change).
With a full field of entries the garage + EZ Up may not be enough to accommodate everyone comfortably. We are looking forward to an enjoyable event for all, so a rain date may be a better option for having a fun evening. Thanks

North Coast H.O. 440-949-2165

*Monster Truck Champions*:
1997 John Freeman & Dick Freeman (tied)
1998 Joe Jolly
1999 Pittsburgh "Pink"
2000 Lindsey Griffith
2001 Lindsey Griffith
2002 Bruce Minner
2003 Lindsey Griffith
2004 John Warren
2005 John Warren
2006 Dick Freeman
2007 Jim Hudak
2008 Trevor Distefano
2009 Joe Shega & Joel Pospisil (tied)

*Crush Cup Champions*:
1997 Steve Koepp
1998 Cory Jolly
1999 Mark Gierhart
2000 Lindsey Griffith
2001 Lindsey Griffith
2002 Randy Sanders
2003 Brendan Pospisil
2004 Jim Hudak
2005 Joe Shega
2006 Joe Shega
2007 Bruce Minner
2008 Brendan Pospisil
2009 Joel Pospisil


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

*wow*

that looks like a lot of fun. do you guys record it? do you guys run marchon chassis or home made chassis


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Rod, They are all Marchon trucks. I started with 9 sets & also added a few more trucks. The course is built using the Marchon track and a bunch of "kit bashing" to create the side by side loops. The races are all time & scored. There have only been two passes under 6 seconds & they were the same night. The first was a 5.99 and it was a big deal for about 15-20 minutes till it got lowered by a bunch! It's amazing how much excitement you get in 6-8 seconds. I have video from a couple years ago. Nothing fancy- raw footage followed by some slow motion. Kind of neat to watch in slo-mo!

John Peckham from Greenbriar Raceway (Rochester, N.Y.) is THE MAN when it comes to scratch building Monster Trucks!.........and also his T.H.O.R. (Transforming H.O. Robot). it will transform from a common looking semi-tractor trailer rig into a stand up robot that eats cars & belches flames!!! OUTSTANDING


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

yeah, i seen johns videos. from thor to monster trucks and tractor pulling. them guys are awesome. love a hobby that lets you do your own thing and other people appreciate the work that goes into it :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans!!! :thumbsup:

Another great track idea!!!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Great photos.. looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing! 

-Robbie


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

Those look sweet!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

is there a website for this event or is it at someones house??? also where do you get these Marchon trucks?? what are they?? where aresome video of these trucks running??
Also whats the address this will take place at???


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

scottman......didn't mean to not reply but your questions here came WELL AFTER the even was run. The race is part of the entire North Coast H.O. schedule. Our series is all home based tracks in northern Ohio. I'm located in Sheffield Lake. Our website has been nonactive for several years. The Marchon trucks were out back in the '90s....There was some talk of them being redone under Strombecker by Marchon back in 08 with a release in late 09 but I haven't seen or heard anything yet. The web site was www.j-lloyd.com last time I looked there wasn't anything there about the Monster Trucks. Could be that the down turn in the economy effected things?


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish I would have known you were that close to me. I live only about 5 miles away.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Montser trucks in H.O. scale.... I did not see that coming! Those are wild, though! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Post away if have more info, especially on the building of these monsters. 

Thanks!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Wasn't there a link a while back on how to build one? I've searched for it since and couldn't find it.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This site may help.

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/index2.html


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ogre said:


> This site may help.
> 
> http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/index2.html


Ogre, That's who I referred to.....Thanks for adding the link.:thumbsup:
John Peckham from Greenbriar Raceway (Rochester, N.Y.) is THE MAN when it comes to scratch building Monster Trucks!.........and also his T.H.O.R. (Transforming H.O. Robot). it will transform from a common looking semi-tractor trailer rig into a stand up robot that eats cars & belches flames!!! OUTSTANDING


----------

